# Designing cakepops. New to thread and baking.



## Youngbaker01 (Apr 16, 2012)

I Bought petal dust or whatever its called. I also bought clear vanilla extract.
I want to make the cheetah spots design on my cake pops. 
The lady who sold me the things said i could mix the two to make paint and design the chocolate on the cake pops?
How would i do that? How much do i use?
I bought paint brushes in that same store too.

I already know how to make cake pops and cakes but i want to start using paint to, if you will, "become skilled" in designing them.
Its edible too right?!
I just want to make sure.
Thank you!


----------



## Addie (Apr 17, 2012)

For the spots, try to find sprinkles and use only the dark ones for the spots. You can also find chocolate sprinkles. You will need a pair of tweezers to do this. Or you can go to a craft store like A.C. Moore, JoAnne's, or to another in your area and get gel food coloring. Mix some frosting and using the coloring chart, color it to the color you want. Or you can Google the chart. 

How To Color Icing

Wilton is the first place I go to for cake and frosting information. I also like their coloring gels. they give a richer color than what you buy at the grocery store. Craft stores sell them. Good luck and let us know how you make out. 

Welcome to DC. You are going to have a lot of fun here.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you checked out Bakerella's site?  She is the queen of cake pops!


----------

